# Which carrying cases to choose from?



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I need some advices on different cases for my slotcars. I need a small footprint and one that can handles the more cars:

- I start using primarly these ones, but they are really expensive (more than 20 bucks without shipping) and can holds only 18-20 cars. I reserve them only for my pricey cars



-----------

- Next, I found one time these Hot Wheels cases that can hold 48 cars, really sturdy and small footprint. 



Unfortunately, my Toys r'Us shop don't have them anymore and have only these ones, which are pure crap.


------------

Finally, I've seen these cases on eeeBay, which are clear (better than my blue HotWheels case), not so expensive and handling 48 cars too. What I don't know is if they are made of crystal rigid plastic (breaks too easily) or soft plastic? If any of you use these ones and can give me some info about, it would be cool




Anyone has another advice? From USA or Europa. It will be appreciated, as long as you know that I need small footprints cases, because my cabinet is not so big

Thanks for your help


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Plano made a soft translucent plastic case that holds 48 cars (double sided). It's called Jammers model number #5315. Looks like this:

 http://img133.echo.cx/img133/1992/carcase4wl.jpg 

Where to find? They used to sell these at Toys R Us, Target, etc., but I can't find a link for direct sales and the Plano Molding website is non-responsive. Try E-Bay...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/48-JAMMERS-CAR-STORAGE-CARRYING-CASE-1-HOT-WHEELS_W0QQitemZ260032919058QQihZ016QQcategoryZ45352QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have some of the clear double sided 48 carholders, but mostly, I like the Hot Wheels cases with the removable trays. I even wrap the cars in a small sqaure of tissue paper or these lint free cloth sqaures we use at work for cleaning the heads of video machines.

I REALLY like the older 72 cars holders with the removable trays that Matchbox made back in the 60's and 70's. Once in a while you can find them on ebay


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If you're looking for one to handle cars and other odds and ends for your trips to the race track, Plano has some fishing tackle boxes that can double as a great car/parts/controller carrier for the HO slot car enthusiast. rr


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Zanza,

Those clear 48 car cases are softer plastic, not rigid. They have 1 slot in each side that is double wide. They have a hinge so the doors wont break after repeated use. They are not crystal clear, kind of cloudy. I have a few of them for my runners. I bought them at Walmart for around $8.00 or $9 U.S. I like them. 

Hope this helps :wave: 

Evan


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I seem to remember that you can call PLANO directly and order the jammer cases (48 cars-double sided case). They don't list these cases on their website, but still do make them. I think it was about 50 bucks or so for a case of 8, but dont quote me on the price. I haven't bought any for awhile.
Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks AFXToo, it's exactly the one I've seen on eBaaay, the Jammers case. So you confirm it's a soft plastic: that's cool, it could be the winner I'm looking for to replace my two HotWheels. Can you tell me how tall they are?


Roadrner, these cases are only to keep my cars safe at home. I never go racing (nobody here even know what is an HO slotcar. Only 1/32 scale in my country)


VideoJimmy, the Matchbox style with trays are horizontal, but I need vertical case, because of the configuration of my cabinet


Jerry and Evan thanks for your infos too :thumbsup: 

I found one more info on this page which leads me to the Jammers case too, and it gives it's size, 13'' by 10'', which will fit my cabinet. Will try to buy 4 of them at the bay.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Zanza, 
the 48 car Jammer cases are what I got for my slot cars. They are working out real well for me.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Good info guys. Thanks. I have been looking for cases also. As in most hobbies, after some time storage starts to become an issue.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ZANZA,
The Plano Jammer cases are about 14.5 (they have a handle on the top to carry them) X 10 inches. Not 13 X 10. I guess you could remove the handle,that would make them 13 X 10.

Jerry


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for this info complement Jerry, it will still work, has I have almost 16'' of height in my cabinet and more than 40'' in width (so I could put 4 Jammers case)
I have asked the eBaaay sellers who sell 'em for 7$ and shipping will cost me around 30$ (ouch!!), but here I can't find any similar, so I think I'll make the deal


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Zanza,

Have you made the deal? I can get them from Wal-Mart too and I don't remember them being that much. I got mine last year and maybe, like everything else, they've gone up in price....

I will check here locally tonight and if they are less I'll let you know.

Mike/Nightshade


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike but I've already bought 'em...It will cost me more for shipping than the price of all 4 boxes, but when it's needed, it's needed


----------

